# Rod Power and Action Help!!!



## Captain_Dave (Oct 25, 2007)

I hope some one out there will take pity on me and explain the difference between rod power and rod action and how they both relate to casting and fishing. I want to build my own surf rod, but don’t yet know enough to know what to look for in a rod blank. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated, and may bring you peace in the after life!!!

Thanks

Captain Dave


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Generally speaking power ratings usually refer to the overall beefiness of the blank and range from ultralite to extraheavy.Generally the heavier the rating the more weight it can cast.

Action (depending on manufacturer) refers to the response and how much and far the tip bends into the rod, either during the cast or when fighting a fish, ratings may be slow , moderate , fast ,extra fast, so on.

I realize none of that may be of much help. Mudhole.com can give you more info, and you'll find different ratings for bifferent blanks.

We can be of more help in a proper blank selection only by knowing more of your intended purpose for the rod. It thelps to know species sought, general location Pier, surf, jetty, etc.

and whether you will be using it as a bait rod or for plugging with artificials.


----------



## Captain_Dave (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. For now i am looking for something to throw 8nbait as far as possible, but latter on i may whish to build a plug/jig rod. 

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

AFAW 13' Beach or 14' Big Beach... then for a plugger look into the 11' Estuary...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

The AFAW rods are nice. 

When saying 8 & bait as far as possible a lot depends on caster ability and style.


There are plenty of powerful rods available, but if you can't bend them (load during the cast) they might not be the best choice for you.

Having said that the AFAW are easy to load and pretty impressive. 

The Wheeler line up of heavers should also be considered.

They have a heaver line up that starts (in terms of power) with the 7 dust model, very easy to load, followed by the nitro model, the fusion, the fusion magnum, the inferno, and the nail.

The inferno and the nail are heavy duty heavers, and the Nail will throw a brick (literally- they did a video), if you have the ability and strength to toss it.

My current favorite is the Magnum, a nice sturdy 8 & bait rod, that is in the middle, plenty of power but not too tough to load. Will punch a bait on out there.

I have just finished building the AFAW Big Beach. At 14' it is a lot of rod, but initial tests show it to be not too tough to deal with. I think I will be doing some more extensive testing at the beach in a couple of weeks with this rod.

Then there is the Rainshadow lineup, lamiglas and a few others such as the daiwa ballistic rods.

All high quality blanks, it's just a matter of trying to find out what suits you.

It will pay to try and toss as many of the different blanks as possible before deciding.

Finding which blank best suits you is key to finding the "longest" casting rod for yourself.


----------



## Captain_Dave (Oct 25, 2007)

*Thanks !!!*

Thanks for all the great info guys this helps a lot. 

Captain Dave


----------

